# Golf!!



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Man Staggers into a Hospital with Concussion, Multiple Bruises, Two Black Eyes and a 5 Iron wrapped tightly around his throat. Doctor asked 'What happened to you?' 
'Well, I was playing Golf with the wife when we sliced our golf balls into a field of cows. I found one stuck in a cows fanny, I yelled to my wife "this looks like yours", I dont remember much after that!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

